# Problems getting Liyu SC631E Cutting Plotter to work



## RGEnterprises (May 13, 2011)

We have a Liyu Cutting Plotter SC631E and are having such trouble trying to get it to cut anything from the computer. The test cut on the machine works but if you put a design into the computer and ask it to cuts it says it's cutting but it doesn't, the cutter just sits there in the right side!

Please Help someone, i'm tearing my hair out here!

We are runnign the Liyu with Windows XP, Corel draw x4 and the drivers supplied with the Liyu.


----------



## appie (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi everyone , this is my first post .i am not english,so sorry for my broken english,,lool this forum is really helpfull,it helps me at lot,thankfully to those are helping people day in day out and i guess i can contribute a bit,,,,,,,dont you think?lol

I have exactly the same machine and i am using usb/serial port and installed usb driver and it is running like a champ.

Install usb driver that came with the machine ,just the way u normally install drivers in your pc,if it wont install it ,disabled windows digtal driver signature or dont let windows installing driver automatically.
it depends on which os you are using ,just cancel windows automatic driver installing,choose that you want to decide which driver to install and browse to your usb driver and install it.
Go to device manager and expend ports(com/lpt).
u will see new hardware installed usb/serial port, right click on the new usb/serial port and click properties and choose port settings and change BITS PER SECONDwhatever is in there)to 9600 dan choose advanced,at the bottom COM PORT NUMBER change it to a free com port.

That is it .......i hope it will help you to get that thing running lol..


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

have you been sorted yet??


----------



## Auchi (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Can I get the rigth caliberation on the SC Liyu cutter for cutting Vinyl & flock? I mean the value for the cutting speed & the RPS


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

hi

make sure the drivers are installed correctly, and make sure the baud rate/ handshake/ comm ports are matching in your plotter/software, that could stop it from cutting and make sure your clicking the right cutter in the software, and if you make a change via baud rate turn the plotter off for 5 seconds and back on.

this should work, if not try your design in a different software just to make sure.


----------



## blue canoe (Feb 10, 2014)

hi got a liyu sc631e and the disc that came with it doesn't seem to have much on it re installation lots of different files on there , first cutter ever brought so not sure what to do any ideas?


----------

